# Old School HT speakers: Synergistics S-52



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

Just looking for some info on these. My step dad said he bought these in late 80's or early 90's for pretty high dollar. Each tower has two 6in drivers, two tweeters on the front as well as a tweeter on each side. The towers themselves aren't in great shape, but with some TLC they could be very nice. Drivers are fine minus a tear in one of the 6in cones. One crossover is completely fine, one crossover needs a small amount of work I believe. Anybody know what I should ask if I were to sell them? Thanks

I'm working on pics. My blackberry sucks, and therefore doesn't want to email me the pictures.


----------



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump with pic!










Don't know why I cant get it to show up here, but the link is above


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

There is a similar set of Synergistics on ebay right now with a BIN of $150. Check it out and go from there.

SYNERGISTICS SPEAKERS - MODEL S 52 - eBay (item 380230926290 end time Jun-04-10 14:26:21 PDT)


----------

